# Goat can't get up...



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have a buck that's almost 6 months old who's having problems. First of all he had runny poo for a little over a week. I treated him for cocci, gave him pepto, wormed him, and he finally had normal poo. But by the time I got rid of the runs, he was really weak and couldn't get up on his own. He still had a good appetite and I gave him electrolytes, iron, B complex, and LA 200. Inside his mouth was really pale, not pink at all. Sunday we had to evacuate for Hurricane Gustav and we weren't able to come home until Tuesday night. I don't think that he stood up at all while we were gone. Now he can't walk at all. I pick him up, but he can't bend his legs on his own. I can make them bend, but he just falls when I try to let go of him. He has a great appetite. I really don't know what to do. I really can't afford to bring him to the vet, knowing that it would cost 100+ for a goat that was maybe worth 30. Any suggestions would be a great help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like he is dehydrated and anemic. Get some pig iron injectable or Red Cell (from the feed store) THe iron injectable is my first choice though so check TSC I know they carry it. Give him 1 cc today and then 1/2cc for 7 days

For the dehydration you need to get some SQ fluids in to him. That would be best.


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

How would I go about getting SQ fluids in him? Where would I go to get it? He is drinking plenty of water.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whenever I have had goats need SQ fluids the vet did it. I do believe it is just some special sugar water but I could be wrong. :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

if you could get your hands on 50% Dextrose, that works SQ. not sure where or how to administer it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to administer it you make a "tent" in the skin on their back. You then put in as much as you can (the goat will look like a camel, this is normal) and the body will obsorb it - usually pretty quick


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

A goat's muscles will atrophy in a very short period of time. I would be concerned about his not moving his legs on his own. It is VERY important to 'exercise' his legs on a reg. basis. Don't let him lay flat. Keep doing what you are doing but don't forget about his legs--keep them moving---  
Candy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Normal Saline is fine or Lacted Ringers solution(full of electrolytes). I have given SQ tons of times. Over the shoulders and along the back. Shoulders work best. It will leave a big bump and some fluid may drip back out along with blood. Thats normal. If he is drinking a lot and peeing like normal then I wouldn't think he is dehydrated. 

You can get both of those from the vet or some places online. They are technically RX items, but I think hoeggers(sp) supply has Lacted Ringers. You can draw it out of the bag with a 50cc syringe. Give 50cc on either side for a total of 500cc the first day and 250cc the next couple days or until he is able to keep himself hydrated. Those dosages are based on a adult Nigerian goat. I would give less to a kid.


Could he possibly need selenium?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a kid with diarreah for only one day and he was nursing off his mom and the vet gave him 200cc of SQ fluids. It is amazing how fast they get dehydrated he said.

I was hoping you would jump in here with information Ashely as I knew you had experience in this area


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Candy said:


> A goat's muscles will atrophy in a very short period of time. I would be concerned about his not moving his legs on his own. It is VERY important to 'exercise' his legs on a reg. basis. Don't let him lay flat. Keep doing what you are doing but don't forget about his legs--keep them moving---
> Candy


 That is what I was going to say. Massage those legs, get blood back in them and you can not do it for just a couple minutes, you have to do it like you mean it, and do it like Physical Therapy. 
By the way how are things at home. Did you all make it ok through Gustaf? I hope so.


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help. He is still alive, but just barely. I think that his muscles did atrophy, I have been working with his legs and even made a sling so he wouldn't be just lying down, but nothing is working, he still can't stand. I gave him both selenium and iron. He's still eating and drinking fine though. I really appreciate everyones help, but I just don't think he's going to make it. I think that I will have to end up putting him down if he doesn't get better soon. I just can't let him live like he is now, not being able to move at all.

As to Hurricane Gustav, we had a mandatory evacuation, but thankfully it didn't hit us directly. We only got some wind and rain, nothing major at all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. :hug: you are doing the best you can for him


thats good news about the hurrican though


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont know if you have already put him down but I just wanted to share my experience with one of my bucklings (then 6 months old)
Ozzy came to us from a breeder who used pellet dewormer (I know....ugg!) but the breeder did not tell us this. We then dosed him with Safequard (another ugg!) about a month and a half later. Yet another month went by and Ozzy crashed....HARD! Runny diarrhea for 2 weeks that wound not stop no metter how much scourhalt or pepto we used. He got extremely anemic and dyhydrated and was down for another 2 weeks. We gave him subQ fluids, ivermec, iron tablets and vit b tablets as well as electrolytes and water. The diarrhea finally stopped and he was slowly able to get himself up and walkin. He is now over a year old and one of our herd sires.

My mom was actually ready to put him down after week one but I just couldnt let her do it without trying everything. Dont give up, try these things. Goats are very resiliant, just keep trying and have faith.

I will be praying for you and your little guy,
CJ


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

CJ- Thanks so much for sharing your story with me...it sounds like my goat Peter has had the exact same symptoms as Ozzy had. The only thing that I haven't done that you did is to give him subQ fluids. I wormed twice with ivermec. I really think that I could save him if it wasn't for his legs. Now he can't even move them. It's like they're all tightened up to where I can't bend them either. So, thanks again, I'm going keep praying that something will happen and he will get better.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would really try to get some SQ fluids and get those into him. It's amazing how much it helps.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he UTD on CD&T shots? The tightening in his legs almost sounds like tetanus, but you said he is eating so it sounds like he doesn't have lock jaw. How is the selenium in your area? He could be selenium deficient and you may be seeing white muscle disease. Can you get Bo-Se from your vet and see if that would work for him?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Are we sure this isn't Polio? Maybe he needs some B vitamins?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

How often and for how long were you able to 'exercise' his legs? Are you still rubbing them to keep the circulation good? Do they move at all with your help?
Candy


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing about polio is that there tends to be a lot more neurological symptoms: shaking, stargazing, inability to use the limbs at all(as in they can't stand), teeth grinding, and they bleat a lot as if they are in pain. I've never seen a polio goat eat well either :?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

How's he doing. :? 
Candy


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

If you can not give sq fluids the next best thing would be the electrolytes. Find somethin with atleast trace amounts of iron in it. We used Gaterade (Ozzy LOVED the orange flavored one). At first we had him drinkin it from a bottle but then he graduated to a bowl. Make sure you are diluteing the gaterade with water half and half. So half water, half gaterade. And make sur ethe gaterade is room tempurate. Give him as much as he wants every hour. Even if you have to refill the bowl a million times. He will drink what he needs and will pee out the rest. Also continue the iron tablets (we got the ones for people and were giving 3 tablets twice daily) and vit B (we did 2 tablets twice daily).

Im not sure what you can do for muscle atrophy. Keep workin with those legs. I learned in biology today (LOL!) that dehydration can cause the cells in the muscle tissue to shrivel up causing an inability to bend or move his legs. If you can rehydrate him, there is a chance you can save his legs and he will regain the use of them. His body is making cells all the time, millions per second, dividing and dividing and dividing. There is still hope.

Saving Ozzy took a lot of time and patience. He slept in the house with me and I got up ever hour through the night to make sure he got his electrolytes. THis was over spring break so I was home from school and didnt go anywhere I didnt have to so that he would get his electrolytes on time. Keep tryin, for the longest time we didnt see any improvement then about a week and a half in, he started bouncing back and gettin his color back. And now he's absolutely gorgeouse! 

I did a little write-up type thing after it happened so that I would know exactly how it went down and exactly how long it took for him to recover, I will have my mom email it to me so that I can share with you. Please please please dont give up.

Best of Luck!!!!
Chelsi

PS: I will try harder to check this thread everyday. Got a little caught up in things the past few days lol.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Salt, sugar and selenium should also be in whatever electrolyte you choose. These are esasential in the absorbtion of water and electrolytes.

Keep tryin! Im prayin for you 2!!!


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm still trying...but nothing is changing. The bad thing is that I am in college right now and can't check on him every hour or so. Right now I'm giving him selenium, iron, and vit. b. He's such a mess, since he can't stand to use the bathroom it's all over him. I'm going to get more gatorade tomorrow, I gave it to him for awhile and nothing changed, but I guess I'll try again. Right now we're in the cone of Hurricane Ike's path, so we're praying that it doesn't hit here. :GAAH:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i had a little goat like that and he had serious worms. what color are his gums?


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

His gums are pretty much white. I've wormed him twice in the last 3 weeks though. Yesterday under his jaw was swollen, but today it's not, so...i don't know what to think.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sounds to me like bottlejaw. (second opinion :shrug: ) i would worm him with ivomectin


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What wormer are you using and what dosage?


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Ivomec 1cc per 75 lbs


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that the injectable one? I dose that at 1cc per 20 lbs with no ill effects. Oh and I give it orally. I don't inject it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you tried poking his back feet to see if he can feel them? If you just take a little sharps something and pressing lightly into the soft part of the leg or foot, he should react. If he doesn't when you know he normally would, then he probably can't feel it. If that's true, the first thing that occurs to me in menegeal worm damage.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Does he ever seem to be in pain? Does he grind his teeth or grunt? I would say continue to give him Gatorade. 
I hope he gets better for you! :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone, just wanted to let ya'll know that we had put Peter down. I tried hard to save him, but nothing seemed to work. My dad went to the barn to see Peter this evening and came in furious that I was letting an animal suffer like that. He took care of him while I was at my night class. So thanks everyone for posting, I really learned alot even though he didn't make it. I also added quite a bit to my medicine cabinet. So, thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cajungoatmama ....I am so sorry about your loss........... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

:hug: i had to do that with my little buck syrup that had this same problem a week ago.. my condolences :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK I am so sorry.............  :hug: :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry you lost Peter, sometimes it is best when we need to help them to greener pastures, he's running and playing now :hug:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Im so sorry you lost him. You did all you could. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Although not experienced enough to offer advice, I have been following your thread. I am very sorry you lost Peter.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost him. What a shame. You did all that you could. :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:grouphug: :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Peter was lucky to have a mom like you. You did all that you could to try to save him. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:  You did everything you could and I would say that it was a good choice to put him down so that there was no more suffering in his life. You did the right thing. I had one of the same problems with my goat a month ago. It's ashame we didn't know what was wrong with them. Again, I am very sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I know I made the right choice, it was just hard at the time. We had to evacuate for Hurricane Ike friday, so he surely wouldn't have made it with me being gone.


----------

